# Here kitty, kitty...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Friday afternoon I packed up my gear and headed for McKinney. The snow stoppe and skies cleared once I hit Huntsville. Had a nice dinner with Captain Mike and regrettably returned the 80-400.

Met up with Tom Hicks from TPF at daybreak at the Whataburger and spent some time talking about the funk that alot of us are going through. Tom discussed his side of the story and I couldn't have describe it better myself. We both agreed the best solution was to shoot some good stuff.

The shoot was very different from last time. On the trip we shot in a mixture of direct sun and shade as opposed to full overcast. It was also 26 degrees, which was th coldest day on record for McKinney, but that's what vibration reduction is for.

I spent alot of time on the post on this one. Waddya think?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Looks good to me, The only nit is the background....I dont know, its kinda distracting.The tiger just doesnt pop out at me like the ones youve done in the past...Just my .02, but who am I?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmm,got him all cleaned up for dinner,is he the guest or are you

Great shot

dick


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Fantastic subject Rusty... Very nice pose and lighting... Yes the backround is kinda distracting. And the touchup on the right side (LEFT SIDE OF HIS BODY) looks a little unnatural with the main light source coming from the other side. I would like to see the tiger illustrated with more of a black backround and dark lighting on the side of his body where it is prevelantly lighter... That would bring the focus straight to the lion as I assume thats what you are trying to accomplish.... I would give you a more technical response if i knew the words or actions of PS you dressed this photo up with.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, I think your all dead on. On this particular shot - given the position of the animal and the logistics of the background and the cage I was shooting through there were two items completely out of my control 1) lighting and 2) the background. 

I wanted to get some ground level shots on these girls to really set off what magnificent animals they are, but anytime you shoot low there the background becomes a challenge. 

So, since we always strive for perfection...the question is...knowing the background issue...is the shot just not worth taking? I think what I'm learning is that while 99.99999% of the shots could be improved, sometimes the other elements such as subject mater, perspective and composition can carry it. 

The lack of contrast is due to my HDR processing. I'll post the original tonight and maybe all us PS geeks can take a crack at it.

...and thanks for the honest, thoughtful feedback.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...and the thread goes quite...lol


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...and some of Sugar...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now thats the rusty work we all know and love.... . cool stuff. You were just teasing us...HUH?. LOL.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Mine! Mine! Mine! I like the last one the best.. 
Looks like an interesting place to visit.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I wish I could have made the trip with you but I was tied up. For anyone wanting to get in on a Tiger shoot, Tom Hicks is the guy to contact over on the Texas Photo Forum. The shoot I went on a couple years ago is one I will never forget.

The backgrounds can be hard to keep out of the picture with the big metal building and fence surrounding the cages.

I bet the place just doesn't seem the same with "Rocky" not there. He was the 600 pounder that passed away last year.

The pics look great. Thanks for sharing, Rusty.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the shots Rusty. I think I would like the see the first shot cropped a bit, moving the bridge of the nose more to the center.(about where the neck slants off at the 45 and cutting the lower edge just below the second v-stripe on the neck... Gives the eyes the effect of having room to look left.

Third needs more room to the left but I don't think there is anything that can be done. The tail has to stay.

Love the rest.

Of course the opinions are my own and don't count for much. I don't even own a camera anymore. (well, I have two 35mm units I have not used in years)


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Change of heart on the first one, sure I would not like the crop mentioned above. I do find this interesting. Just not real sure.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Better...?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I do beleve that I like your's better. Nicely done Mr. Brown. Just not sure is I like the first posting or cropped versions. I am leaning towards your cropped version. What say you?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Did you hear about all the tiger sightings around Oyster Creek? Wonder if that's the one missing from Ike. Would not want to cross it.


----------

